# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Xe, Tàu Du lịch >  Cho thuê xe đi Sa Pa giá rẻ  call 0944738855

## quangdung12

*CHO THUÊXE du lịch –  0944 73 8855*
*Viettranschuyên cung cấp các dòng xe đời mới phục vụ nhu cầu đi lễ hội, du xuân, thămthân, du lịch …**Xe 4 chỗ: Toyota Altiz, Vios, Honda civic, Lacetti, Gentra…*
*Xe 7 chỗ: Fortuner, Land cruiser, Fordeverest, Innova …*
*Xe 16 chỗ: Ford transit, Mer sprinter,Toyota Hice …*
*Xe 24, 29 chỗ: Huyndai county…*
*Xe 35 chỗ: Aero town…*
*Xe 45 chỗ: Aero space, Hi class, Univer…*
* Cước vận chuyển:* 
* Xe 7 chỗ innova, for everet,fortuner: 1.300.000 VNĐ*
*16 chỗ Ford transit, Mer sprinter, ToyotaHice:1.700.000VNĐ*
*29 chỗ Huyndai county: 2.000.000đ*
*35 chỗ Aero town, samco: 2.300.000đ*
*45 chỗ Aero space, Hi class, Univer:2.500.000đ*
* Vớitrách nhiệm, lấy chữ tín làm đầu Viettrans tin rằng sẽ làm hài lòng quý khách.*Hãy liên hệ ngay với chúng tôiđể có giá tốt nhất:
Công ty: Viettrans Hà Nội
add: số 383 Bạch Đằng - HoànKiếm - HÀ NỘI
VPGD: lô 12A, Khu X2A Yên Sở,Hoàng Mai, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3932 0020 - Fax: _043932 0159_
Yahoo: viettrans03 -   viettransvt  -  sky:huyen_xedulich
Hotline: ms Huyền :0915.702.015  - 0904.795.598
               Mr Nghĩa: 0944.73.8855
Website:http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn / viettrans.vn/ thuxehanoi.net
Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúngtôi!
http://thuexehanoi.net/cho-thue-xe-t...-ha-noi?page=2
*Website:* http://www.viettrans.vn| http://xedulichhanoi.com.vn/| http://thuexehanoi.net
*Xin cảm ơn đã đọc tin của chúng tôi!*

----------


## haham396

Thông tin hữu ích quá, cảm ơn chủ thớt đã chia sẻ với mình, cố gắng phát huy nhé, mình đang tìm kiếm về vấn đề này

----------


## quangdung12

cho thuê xe du lịch giá rẻ lh 0944738855

----------

